# Auftragsstornierungen



## Pyrosteiner (28. Februar 2008)

Wer hat denn nun schon alles sein Ironhorse storniert da hier nix vorwärts geht?

Allein in meinem engeren Bekanntenkreis wurde ein Sunday Team und ein Sunday World Cup storniert, Schaltaugen gabs im Ausland, auf ne Achse wartet ein Kumpl seit Oktober.


----------



## no81 (28. Februar 2008)

ich wart noch auf meins   hab aber noch keinen genauen liefertermin... ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (28. Februar 2008)

jetzt wirds lustig,da macht sich ironhorse ganz schön lächerlich mit dem service,schade um die schönen räder


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. Februar 2008)

Die Liefertermine für sämtliche Ironhorsebikes schweben weiterhin in den Wolken,da dem "Herrn Deutschlandvertrieb und Mister nie erreichbar" von Ironhorse Schweiz der Deutschlandvertrieb entzogen wurde.
Meine Frau wartet mittlerweile 6 Wochen auf ihr Yakuza Ojiki und ist sauer wie Oskar.
Mein Händler hat fristgesetzt bis einschliess. 7 März, ansonsten gibts ein Bike das auch verfügbar ist.

Wie war das? Ironhorse Deutschland sagt "Hallo und Tschüss "


----------



## freeridetulli (28. Februar 2008)

weiß irgend wer was wies in Österreich mit den Bikes ausschaut????

von den Shops gibts keine info und warte auch schon ca.2 Monate


----------



## klemmi (28. Februar 2008)

Gabs sowas dummes schonmal??? Ironhorse is für 2008 ja mal richtig ******** dran... da werden sich die Besitzer für dieses Jahr nun wohl doch nich verdoppeln oder verdreifachen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. März 2008)

Tja, anstatt nen Schritt nach vorn zu machen haben die zehn zurück gemacht!!!

Da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle welche Titel mit diesem Bike eingefahren wurden usw.

Die anderen Bikehersteller reiben sich die Hände...


----------



## Lockedup90 (1. März 2008)

Das echt mal sehr bitter was die sich da leisten!!


----------



## freeridetulli (1. März 2008)

soda hab heut auch erfahren das mein bike nicht kommen wird! 
richtig *******!


----------



## no81 (1. März 2008)

und warum? haben sie dir das gesagt?

mach mir keine angst ich wart auch schon länger auf eins


----------



## freeridetulli (1. März 2008)

ja weils in österreich nicht lieferbar ist !und keiner mehr was mit IH zu tun habend will! 

steh jetzt da ohne bike , erstes rennen in 3 wochen und brauch irgend ein bike jetzt toll! auf die firma würd ich *******n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no81 (1. März 2008)

na super, komm auch aus österreich und wart auch auf eins...


----------



## freeridetulli (1. März 2008)

hast es bei bikestore.cc bestellt? vergeiss es kommt sicher nie


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. März 2008)

Ich weis nicht wer in Österreich für IH zuständig ist... aber ich habe aufgrund einer älteren Beschwerdemail die ich im Januar geschrieben hab am Freitag eine Teilantwort von Cycle Supply bekommen.

Ich kann nichts sicher behaupten und es steht nicht deutlich in der Mail drin aber ich interpretiere die Mail so das Marc K. gefeuert ist und es im Moment keinen Deutschlandvertrieb mehr gibt. - keine offizielle Info !!! -


----------



## no81 (2. März 2008)

nein ich habs nicht beim bikestore bestellt, aber wenn der bikestore keine bekommt...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. März 2008)

krass, was da schief geht..
wenn jmd n radel brauch :


----------



## Marc Ironhorse (5. März 2008)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

nachdem es ja in letzter Zeit einiges an negativen Ereignissen gegeben hat und ich erst durch einen kunden auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht wurde kann ich euch sagen dass ich def. nicht von Ironhorse gefeuert worden bin. Ich habe nach wie vor den Aussendienst welcher sich aber auf den Bayerischen Raum beschrenkt. Zu dem Thema Ersatzteile kann ich sagen dass ich mittlerweile einiges auf Lager bei mir zu Hause habe aber leider nicht alles. Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt es bei uns leider zur Zeit definitiv. Ich weiss auch das Mr.Hegelbach damals bei Ingo Frey einen Liefertermin vom 15.Dezember angesprochen hat welcher aber definitiv falsch war. Die Bikes kommen, leider kann ich auch nicht mehr machen als mit der Schweiz zu telefonieren und zu schauen dass was vorwärts geht. Derjenige welcher die Achse fürs Sunday braucht soll sich bitte bei mir unter [email protected] melden und ich werde Sie im Gratis zur Verfügung stellen. Alle anderen können mir auch gerne eine E Mail schreiben. Glaubt mir eins es liegt nicht nur an mir.

Es tut mir sehr leid was im Vorfeld abgelaufen ist 

Also bei Fragen Mail an mich: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (5. März 2008)

Jeder hat eine 2te Chance verdient! Also Marc und Phil nutzt sie.......!!!!!!


----------



## klemmi (5. März 2008)

Also ich hätte es nicht gedacht Finde es schonmal lobenswert sich hier zu melden! Bin ja mal gespannt wann die Kisten kommen!


----------



## Le Phlip (5. März 2008)

1


----------



## Marc Ironhorse (5. März 2008)

Vielen Dank euch beiden, nach dem langen negativen Weg in letzer Zeit freu ich mich richtig über eure beiden positiven Aussagen.  Ich werde mein möglichstes tun um alles wieder ins positive zu bewegen. Pyrosteiner deine Sachen habe ich noch heute Abend in den Briefkasten geworfen. 

Einen schönen Abend Marc


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. März 2008)

Marc, sei mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich jetzt noch skeptisch bin aber sowohl ich als auch der Martin hat von dir die Worte "is unterwegs, geht zur Post, is im Briefkasten" einige Male gehört ohne Erfolg.

Ich werde aber gern eine positive Meldung hier reinschreiben wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen Deinen Brief erhalte.


Ne 2. Chance hat jeder - ich sag auch ne dritte. Aber ich bin jetzt über 10 Jahre selbständig und aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen bringts mehr mit seinen Kunden zu reden und diese zu informieren wenns mal zwickt denn in der Ungewissheit der Kunden entstehen Gerüchte.

So würde ich ganz gern wissen welchen Grund es gibt das der User Le Philip zwischen September und März ständig mal eingeloggt war aber nichts zur Ungewissheit und zu den Vermutungen beigetragen hat... Sowas sollt normal nicht sein.


----------



## foxpantrocker (7. März 2008)

Hallo Marc,
soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast DU mir den Liefertermin genannt und mich immer wieder hingehalten!! Hab meinen Suday Rahmen nach langen hin und her schließlich von Michel bekommen!! Und über den Rest müssen wir zwei uns ja hier nicht unterhalten, mein Freund!!!

Gruß Ingo Frey / Supercycles


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. März 2008)

Postbote war heut schon da, bis jetzt sind nur andere Briefe angekommen.
Ein Brief wurde gestern in 58147 Hagen aufgegeben (Poststempel), das ist recht weit weg von mir und ist heute schon da...

Es gibt in München nicht nur einen Shop der anscheinend sauer ist - mein Kumpl hat ein Ironhorse Team im Oktober nicht bei Herrn Frey bestellt. Auch dieser Shop hat nach zig verschobenen Lieferterminen den Handelskontakt abgebrochen und sämtliche Aufträge storniert.


----------



## no81 (11. März 2008)

und weiss irgendwer von euch wartenden schon was bezüglich liefertermin ?


----------



## Eggbuster (11. März 2008)

Marc Ironhorse schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> nachdem es ja in letzter Zeit einiges an negativen Ereignissen gegeben hat und ich erst durch einen kunden auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht wurde kann ich euch sagen dass ich def. nicht von Ironhorse gefeuert worden bin. Ich habe nach wie vor den Aussendienst welcher sich aber auf den Bayerischen Raum beschrenkt. Zu dem Thema Ersatzteile kann ich sagen dass ich mittlerweile einiges auf Lager bei mir zu Hause habe aber leider nicht alles. Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt es bei uns leider zur Zeit definitiv. Ich weiss auch das Mr.Hegelbach damals bei Ingo Frey einen Liefertermin vom 15.Dezember angesprochen hat welcher aber definitiv falsch war. Die Bikes kommen, leider kann ich auch nicht mehr machen als mit der Schweiz zu telefonieren und zu schauen dass was vorwärts geht. Derjenige welcher die Achse fürs Sunday braucht soll sich bitte bei mir unter [email protected] melden und ich werde Sie im Gratis zur Verfügung stellen. Alle anderen können mir auch gerne eine E Mail schreiben. Glaubt mir eins es liegt nicht nur an mir.
> 
> ...




Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was sich da weiter tut...


----------



## foxpantrocker (12. März 2008)

NIX!!!! oder glaubst du daran??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. März 2008)

Marc Ironhorse schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch beiden, nach dem langen negativen Weg in letzer Zeit freu ich mich richtig über eure beiden positiven Aussagen.  Ich werde mein möglichstes tun um alles wieder ins positive zu bewegen. Pyrosteiner deine Sachen habe ich noch heute Abend in den Briefkasten geworfen.
> 
> Einen schönen Abend Marc




Weil ich ein paar PN´s bekommen hab zu der Sache.....


Ich habe einen Brief von Marc bekommen, am 13.3.08 - Poststempel 12.3.08!

Darüber hab ich mich super gefreut das endlich mal was geht, auch wenn der Brief ne Woche später als angekündigt in den Briefkasten geworfen wurde - egal, hauptsache es is was passiert.

Allerdings musste ich leider feststellen das kein Schaltauge dabei war und anstatt der Dämpferlagerachse war eine 150/12mm Steckachse im Brief.

Damit ist mir bzw. meinem Kumpl immer noch nicht geholfen  

Am 26.3. kommt er aus der Reha zurück, vielleicht schaffen wirs ja bis dahin das ich Ihn mit den Ersatzteilen überraschen kann und die Ersatzteilbeschaffung die jetzt seit Anfang November andauert abgeschlossen ist... 

Klappt das, Marc??


----------

